

Any room for new enterprise collaboration softwares? - msahil

is there a room for additional enterprise collaboration softwares that compete or co-exist with sharepoint (microsoft), lotus notes (ibm) or other open source offerings?
======
yrashk
I would say it is rather a saturated market and you'll probably find it hard
to compete with monsters like sharepoint.

~~~
msahil
yes but dont you think all those Small and Medium sized businesses would like
to go for a comparable solution with less string attached (something on lines
of atlassian or jive)...sharepoint is expensive in long run and in these tough
economic conditions with no signs of improving there is still a market for
small players

~~~
cstott
The problem is most SMB want to play it safe (i.e., use Microsoft). There are
some that will play with other technologies but then one of the "business
types" gets nervous and asks to go with MS.

It is probably easier to get Atlassian and the like into larger organizations.
Start with a small group, kick off a pilot, get noticed by other people who
want to collaborate/use your information and then grow within the
organization. We use Atlassian and that is what we are hoping to do.

